# Looking for a Cremello Stallion



## HorseLove42 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everyone!!! Just looking to see if anyone may know of any AQHA Cremello stallions. I am looking to breed my mare. Definately would like a western pleasure bred stallion as that is what I would be looking to pursue . Any leads to finding the perfect stallion would certainly be appreciated. I am located in Wisconsin, I'd prefer to find one in Wisconsin or surrounding states, but as long as Ai is an option, I will consider. I'll attach a few pictures of my mare. I wish the pictures were better, but these cold Wisconsin days keep me from taking off my gloves to get any decent pictures


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, I can't see your mare due to some kind of problem I'm having with this site. What's her pedigree? Do you have her on photobucket? Do you show her? Is she maiden? How old is she? and last but most certainly not least, have you done the 5 panel test on her? 

I'm asking because I just happen to have a lovely cremello AQHA stallion.


----------



## HorseLove42 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I am also having some trouble uploading pictures and viewing them on this site. I don't think she is on all breed but her sire is uniquely dandy out of dandys dee bar and dam is miss mega seeker out of dandy seeker. She did some western pleasure showing before I got her but i haven't done any showing with her. I'm looking to just get started in showing. She will be 11 on the 19th of this month and is maiden.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

And the 5 panel? Have you done that? What is her name? If you can upload your pics on photobucket and put the url in your message, I can look once I leave the site. I don't know what's going on. 

Skippy, Skip N My Assets Quarter Horse, is my stallion. He's very laid back and mellow, super easy to handle and to ride. He is the horse I pull when I have someone who has never ridden or is still a rank beginner. He will allow anyone to ride him and be sweet about it. I can pony him behind either a more or gelding, doesn't matter to him. When I ride, he's a LITTLE more forward but not hugely. We've done Western Pleasure and are currently doing some Western Dressage because I feel like Dressage is good training for any horse and we're having fun doing it. He's just come 5. 

Skippy learning to handle a saddle: 



















His 2014 colt, Ducati:


----------



## HorseLove42 (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't believe a 5 panel has not been done yet. I will have to ask former owner to verify this. Her registered name is Seekin A Dandy Bill. Barn name Billie. I do not have a photobucket account but I will try and make one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLove42 (Nov 14, 2012)

I meant I don't think a 5 panel has been done
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLove42 (Nov 14, 2012)

chrissy4221's Library | Photobucket. Let me know if it works. Pictures aren't the greatest but I can always get more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Why are you looking to breed to a cremello? Are you hoping to get a buckskin? I only ask because depending on your mare's color genetics and the stallion's color genetics, you may end up with a palomino or even a smokey black. I would get her color tested to determine her black and agouti statuses before choosing a stallion, as that would effect which stallion could give you what you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Located in western Wisconsin. They also have a Facebook page (they show another cremello stallion on their Facebook page, his name is Eros). Looks like they have a couple of cremello QH stallions. Eagle Ridge Farm in New Richmond, WI.

Your mare is beautiful!

Here is the link...

Dillon


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Seekin a Dandy Bill Quarter Horse

So is this her? You need to get the 5 panel test done if it hasn't been, just so you know if there's anything you want to avoid doubling up on. Skippy is N/N for the ugly stuff, but you should have that info before you decide on a stallion.


----------



## HorseLove42 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. Yes that is her. It will be something that I'd get her tested for definitely. It's better to know than guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

